# Argon 29er Neu



## antique (27. September 2011)

Nach längerem Gewese für einen g'scheiden Trekkingrahmen bin ich jetzt auf Nicolai gekommen und durfte letzten Sonntag ein Argon 29er Probefahren. 

Agil, kletterfähig, wendig und mit sehr guter Verarbeitung. Zwar war das Probefahrrad nur Größe M - hat einfach Spaß gemacht 

Nach Sichtung meiner Finanzen habe ich nun den Entschluß getroffen mir einen Argon 29er Rahmen zuzulegen. Schwanke noch ein wenig in der Rahmengröße: bin 183cm groß und hab Schrittlänge von ca. 87/88cm. Bisher fast immer Größe L beim MTB gefahren. Trekkingrahmen sind zwischen 56 und 58cm groß, je nach Hersteller. 
Aktuell fahr ich ein Rahmen mit 57cm Höhe und benutze einen 120mm langen Vorbau mit dezent nach hinten geneigten Lenker. Fühle mich wohl und kann sowohl Strecke wie schwierige Trails damit fahren. 

Soll ich den Rahmen nun in Größe M oder L bestellen? 

Will den Rahmen konsequent mit Qualitätszubehör aufbauen: XT / XTR Komponenten, rolledes Material Chris King (Naben, Innen- und Steuerlager), Magura Marta SL Bremsen (nagelneu und unbenutzt im Regal liegend), Federgabel soll eine Rock Shox Reba SL mit 100mm Federweg verbaut werden. 

Da ich das Radl auch bei schlechtem Wetter fahren will - brauch ich Möglichkeit für Steckschutzbleche. Geht das an der Gabel und am Rahmen? 

Da ja eloxierte Rahmen leichter sind wie gepulvert wirds wohl auf einen schwarzen oder dunkelgrauen Überzug hinlaufen. Akzentfarbe soll Mango werden. 

In welcher Größe nun bestellen? Gibts zum geplanten Konzept noch Verbesserungen oder Ratschläge für ein dauerhafteres Radl? 
Freu mich über Anregungen. 

(BTW: ich brauche keine Diskussion ob es sinnvoll ist ein 29er Rahmen aufzubauen - für mich zählt Schnelligkeit auf der Strecke mehr wie Wendigkeit, wird meistens mit Trekkingbereifung gefahren (Conti Country Plus in 42er oder 47er Breite)


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. September 2011)

Würde einen M Rahmen nehmen bei deiner Grösse.
Restliche Teile:

Gabel 120mm Reba mit Steckachse
1 1/2 Zoll Steuerrohr (Standard jetzt)
Steuersatz Reset Racing
Innenlager Reset Racing

Viel Erfolg damit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (27. September 2011)

Scheint wohl besser zu sein den M Rahmen zu nehmen. 

Vorteile von einer Steckachse erschließen sich mir nicht, ich habe bereits saugute Laufräder mit CK Naben rumliegen  Und die sind für Schnellspanneraufnahmen ausgelegt. 

Sind Reset Lager nun besser wie CK Lager?  Hab immer angenommen das CK die absolute Spitze im Radlbereich ist und nicht mehr getoppt werden kann. Lass mich gerne belehren wenn es wirklich noch bessere Lager geben soll. 

Steuerkopflager etwas größer zu nehmen macht wohl Sinn, dann müßte ich meine Bestellung der Gabel noch abändern (bzw. neue Gabel bestellen und das falsch gelieferte Teil umtauschen).


----------



## Timmy35 (27. September 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Sind Reset Lager nun besser wie CK Lager?  Hab immer angenommen das CK die absolute Spitze im Radlbereich ist und nicht mehr getoppt werden kann. Lass mich gerne belehren wenn es wirklich noch bessere Lager geben soll.



Da kann man seitenlang drüber diskutieren, was besser ist. Mit CK machst du auf jeden Fall nichts falsch. Hier sind halt viele der Meinung (Ich auch), dass an einen deutschen Rahmen auch deutsche Teile gehören. Und von der Erreichbarkeit und Ersatzteilversorgung ist Reset super.


----------



## der-gute (27. September 2011)

Ich finde persönlich ein XTR Innenlager für 21 Euro vollkommen ausreichend.

Das kann sehr lange und ich bekomm 5 für den Preis eines CK oder Reset. 

Fein fein, ein Argon 29er

wobi ich deine Argumentation mit Trekkingrad nicht verstehe.
Meinst du wegen den 29" is es kein MTB mehr?

Und warum musst du die Gabel umtauschen bei nem 1.5 steuerrohr?

Mir scheint, du hast dich noch nicht richtig beraten lassen.


----------



## aka (27. September 2011)

Was heist denn "besser" in dem Zusammenhang?
Ich habe an meinen Rädern Steuersätze in verschiedenen Preisbereichen (FSA, Race Face, Reset). 
Funktionieren tun sie alle gleich gut und ohne Probleme.
Sicher sind Reset oder CK in Sachen Bling-Bling am Besten.
Optisch passt meiner Meinung nach der Reset sehr gut zu Nicolai ("technischer" Look, Gewicht ).
Die Moeglichkeit, verschiedene Cups, Materialien und Farben kombinieren zu koennen finde ich auch sehr charmant.
Ein Chris King passt m.M. nach wegen des klassischen Designs besser zu Stahl oder Titan...

Beim Innenlager halte ich es wie der-gute . Besser als Shimano brauchts nicht. Innenlager sind seit HTII eh Verschleissteile.


----------



## antique (27. September 2011)

Klar läßt sich ausgiebigst (!!!) über Vor- und Nachteile von CK und Co Sachen diskutieren. 
Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit CK sind vortrefflich und wurde einfach nicht enttäuscht. Dauerhaft, bischen Farbe und herrliches Understatement 

Für mich ist das Argon direkter Ersatz von meinem bisherigen Alltagstrekkingrad. Mit unterschiedlichen Rahmen fahre ich sehr viel und das Fahrrad wird auch im Arbeitseinsatz heftig rangenommen. 

Gabel tauschen meine ich wegen unterschiedlicher Steuerrohrdurchmesser und anderer Achsenaufnahme. Oder kann ich jetzt ne Steckachse auch mit normalen Gabelausfallenden verwenden? 
Ich fahre seit Anfang nur mit Schnellspannerachsen klassischer Bauart und kann zu Steckachsen nichts sagen. Für mich ist das ein neumodischer Kram, halt wie üblich "alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen" - Marketinginstrument zur Hebung vom Umsatz. 

Wenn für ein Nicolai Fahrrad Reset besser ist - muss ich halt Reset Teile kaufen. Alles eine Frage der erzielten Wertigkeit in Zusammenarbeit der Teile - sprich das Radl läuft hinterher wirklich gut! Nicht mehr will ich haben - aber auch nicht weniger. 
Habe im Werkzeugfundus alle nötigen CK Werkzeuge - schätze ich darf dann auch noch Reset Werkzeuge anschaffen. Und ob das im Fall der Fälle von meinem heimischen Bikeschrauber ebenfalls gefixed werden kann  Mein Schrauber-um-die-Ecke ist großer CK Fan und hält von anderen Sachen nur wenig - einzig Campa und die hochwertigen Shimanoteile (von früher....) hält er für tauglich. Kommt halt vom Rennradlschrauben her 

Wie ist das mit den Aufnahmebohrungen für Steckschutzbleche am Hinterbau vom Rahmen? Konnte mir ein Nicolai Mitarbeiter auch am Telefon nicht beantworten. Muss mir dann halt eine eigene Konstruktion für die Schutzbleche einfallen lassen


----------



## aka (27. September 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Klar läßt sich ausgiebigst (!!!) über Vor- und Nachteile von CK und Co Sachen diskutieren.
> Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit CK sind vortrefflich und wurde einfach nicht enttäuscht. Dauerhaft, bischen Farbe und herrliches Understatement
> 
> Für mich ist das Argon direkter Ersatz von meinem bisherigen Alltagstrekkingrad. Mit unterschiedlichen Rahmen fahre ich sehr viel und das Fahrrad wird auch im Arbeitseinsatz heftig rangenommen.
> ...



Sorry, ich finds verwirrend. Wegen Steuersatz und Innenlager kommt man doch eigentlich super ohne herstellerspezifische Werkzeuge aus.
Und zur Wertigkeit - wenn dir CK super gefaellt und fuer deinen Schrauber alles andere Ramsch ist, warum dann die Frage? 
Begriffe wie "wertig" oder "besser" sind mir zu pauschal und schwammig, darunter stellt sich vermutlich jeder was anderes vor, ich kann damit nix anfangen.

Zur Gabel: eine Steckachse erhoeht die (Verdreh-)Steifigkeit der Gabel.wenn du das Ding Treckingradmaessig einsetzen willst kommst du denke ich ohne das aus und es spricht nichts dagehen, auf eine Gabel mit herkoemmlichen Schnellspannerausfallenden zu setzen.
Beim Schaftdurchmesser hat man in der Klasse aktuell die Wahl durchgehend 1 1/8" oder eben Tapered (d.h. unten 1.5 Zoll, oben 1 1/8 Zoll). Die Anfangs genannte Option ist ganz neu, es ist abzuwarten ob die Hersteller dafuer was anbieten werden.
Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst auch in Zukunft Gabeln verbauen zu koennen (genauer: wenn dir Wahlfreiheit wichtig ist) solltest du ein Tapered Steuerrohr oder gar ein durchgehend 1.5 ZOll Steuerrohr waehlen. Damit kannst du alle Gabeln montieren. Sieht halt optisch maessig aus, und das bekommt auch ein CK Steuersatz nicht gerichtet.
Bei Reset bekommst fuer alle Versionen einen Steuersatz, obs das bei CK auch gibt kann dir sicher dein CK-Fan-Schrauber sagen.

Wegen dem Schutzblech - schau dir mal das an:






Vielleicht waere in deinem Fall das Argon TR ohnehin die bessere Wahl.


----------



## antique (27. September 2011)

Das Radl sieht sehr stimmig aus! 

Da ich aber nicht dauerhaft Schutzbleche am Radl dran haben will (im Sommer und bei Trockenheit nicht nötig) favorisiere ich derzeit noch immer die Stecklösung. Die Dinger lassen sich in richtig schwerem Gelände bei Bedarf schnell abmachen - mit fest montierten geht sowas nicht. 

Beide Lagerhersteller benutzen eigene Werkzeuge für korrekte Montage, Shimano hat ja auch spezielle Werkzeuge. 

"Normale" Trekkingrahmen sind oft genug zu schmal für breitere Reifen, im aktuellen Radl passen höchstens 42er Contis rein - einfach Mist wenn der Reifen am Hinterbau streift  Und das hätte ich schon mehrfach! 
Und gerade deswegen wurde mir bei Beratung der 29er Rahmen in CC Ausführung empfohlen. Hinterbaustreben würden dickere Reifen zulassen wie ein reines Trekkingrad. 

Entscheidung soll bis Ende der Woche genau fixiert sein, Rahmen dürfte dann so Mitte/Ende Jänner 2012 bei mir eintreffen. Und dann hab ich nach dem Weihnachtsstress endlich wieder Ruhe fürs schrauben. 
DANKE für die Aufklärung für Steuersatzmass! Jetzt ist mir das erst richtig klar geworden - meine Gabel habe ich in 1 1/8" bestellt und werde sie umtauschen. Tapered Steuerrohr sei deutlich zukunftssicherer - so Berater! 

Welche Gabel hast Du bei dem weissen TR verbaut?


----------



## aka (27. September 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Das Radl sieht sehr stimmig aus!


Das ist von der Nicolai Webseite - http://www.nicolai.net/52-0-Argon+TR+kompl.html



> ...Beide Lagerhersteller benutzen eigene Werkzeuge für korrekte Montage, Shimano hat ja auch spezielle Werkzeuge.


Stimmt nicht. 
Zum Einpressen vom Steuersatz brauchts kein herstellerspezifisches Werkzeug.
Zum Einbau vom Innenlager - fuers Reset Innenlager brauchts z.B. ein Shimano Werkzeug ;-)
Bei den Naben schauts natuerlich anders aus.



> "Normale" Trekkingrahmen sind oft genug zu schmal für breitere Reifen, im aktuellen Radl passen höchstens 42er Contis rein - einfach Mist wenn der Reifen am Hinterbau streift  Und das hätte ich schon mehrfach!
> Und gerade deswegen wurde mir bei Beratung der 29er Rahmen in CC Ausführung empfohlen. Hinterbaustreben würden dickere Reifen zulassen wie ein reines Trekkingrad.


Ah, verstanden!



> Entscheidung soll bis Ende der Woche genau fixiert sein, Rahmen dürfte dann so Mitte/Ende Jänner 2012 bei mir eintreffen. Und dann hab ich nach dem Weihnachtsstress endlich wieder Ruhe fürs schrauben.
> DANKE für die Aufklärung für Steuersatzmass! Jetzt ist mir das erst richtig klar geworden - meine Gabel habe ich in 1 1/8" bestellt und werde sie umtauschen. Tapered Steuerrohr sei deutlich zukunftssicherer - so Berater!


Nochmal: wenn du ein Tapered Steuerrohr hast, kannst du auch eine 1 1/8 Gabel montieren. Dazu braucht man halt die entsprechenden Steuersatzschalen (oben 1 1/8 "normal", unten "reduced"). Im Falle von CK sogar nur eine andere Baseplate.
Zur Illustration:




Eine tapered Gabel in ein durchgaengig 1 1/8 Steuerrohr geht halt nicht.



> Welche Gabel hast Du bei dem weissen TR verbaut?



Aufbauvorschlag ist unter dem Link oben. Wobei ich keine Ahnung habe, ob Trecking Gabeln von der Einbaulaenge her fuer 29er Rahmen passen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. September 2011)

Im weißen TR ist eine Trekkinggabel.

Du kannst die Gabel auch behalten und kaufst einen Reset Steuersatz.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein Reset Steuersatz sehr viel besser ist als ein CK.

Vergleicht mal den Konus bei den Steuersätzen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (27. September 2011)

Danke @aka - jetzt habe ich das Steuersatzwirrwar kapiert  

Sprich ich bin mit einem tapered oder 1.5 zölligen Steuersatzrohr auf der sicheren Seite für zukünftige Gabeln. Und ich gehe davon aus das so ne Gabel höchstens drei bis vier Jahre funktionsfähig ist, danach wird der Service zu teuer und Entwicklung in Sachen besserer Gabeln schreitet voran - Zeit für ne neue Gabel 

Die reinen Trekkinggabeln sind oft genug bereits nach wenigen 100km Laufleistung ein Fall für den Schrottkübel - bis jetzt hab ich die Gabeln fast standardmässig fest blockiert und nur in ganz seltenen Fällen die Federwirkung genutzt. Normale Starrgabel würde ich auch fahren - passt aber nicht zur Rahmengeometrie. 
Bin kein großer Federungskomfortsucher, lieber ganz klassisch und mit entsprechender Fahrtechnik. Wenns wirklich zu steil, verwurzelt oder steinig wird: dann bin ich mir nicht zu fein und trag das Radl die paar Meter bergab. Gerade im Winter schon öfters vorgekommen - selbst die Super-Duper-DH-Cracks haben da ihre Monsterfullies getragen  Da muss ich nicht den falschen Helden spielen. 

Über Reset Steuersätze muss ich mal mit nem Fachmann sprechen, ich war bisher immer der Ansicht Stand der Technik würde durch CK bestimmt. 
An einem uralten Radl von 1997 (oder so...) hab ich noch immer den ersten CK Steuersatz drinnen. Kratzt nicht, hat keine Laufspuren und das MTB wurde heftigst rangenommen. Mehrfach neue Laufräder gebraucht, federnder Vorbau zigmal defekt gewesen und der Steuersatz (mit entsprechender Pflege!) funzt noch immer tadellos. Hat mich einfach von der Qualität überzeugt. 

Reset HP ist bissl unübersichtlich, später durchlesen und dann vielleicht mal einen Reset Steuersatz probeweise montieren. Mehr als kaputt gehen kanns nicht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. September 2011)

Einen Reset Steuersatz bekommst du nicht kaputt und der Support von den Jungs bei Reset ist super.
Du bekommst vom Chef direkt auch mal eine Antwort!!
Bestell Dir mal einfach einen Steuersatz und Vergleiche mit CK.

Steuerrohr würde ich komplett 1 1/2 Zoll nehmen!

Du kannst dir beim 29er auch eine Starrgabel einbauen. Gibt am Markt einige Gabeln!


----------



## aka (27. September 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Sprich ich bin mit einem tapered oder 1.5 zölligen Steuersatzrohr auf der sicheren Seite für zukünftige Gabeln. Und ich gehe davon aus das so ne Gabel höchstens drei bis vier Jahre funktionsfähig ist, danach wird der Service zu teuer und Entwicklung in Sachen besserer Gabeln schreitet voran - Zeit für ne neue Gabel


Sehe ich auch so - leider ists bei vielen Teilen mittlerweile billiger, sie in die Tonne zu werfen anstatt sie zu reparieren.



antique schrieb:


> Die reinen Trekkinggabeln sind oft genug bereits nach wenigen 100km Laufleistung ein Fall für den Schrottkübel - bis jetzt hab ich die Gabeln fast standardmässig fest blockiert und nur in ganz seltenen Fällen die Federwirkung genutzt. Normale Starrgabel würde ich auch fahren - passt aber nicht zur Rahmengeometrie.


Wieso sollte eine Starrgabel nicht in einen 100mm 29ger Rahmen passen?
Hier gibts z.B.:
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FOOOCAR/on-one-carbon-fork
http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Gabe...Gabel-29er-Pro-Carbon-29-disc-only--1800.html
(gibt sicher noch viel mehr wenn man sucht....)
Welche Gabeleinbaulaenge gibt denn Nicolai vor?




antique schrieb:


> ...
> Über Reset Steuersätze muss ich mal mit nem Fachmann sprechen, ich war bisher immer der Ansicht Stand der Technik würde durch CK bestimmt.
> An einem uralten Radl von 1997 (oder so...) hab ich noch immer den ersten CK Steuersatz drinnen. Kratzt nicht, hat keine Laufspuren und das MTB wurde heftigst rangenommen. Mehrfach neue Laufräder gebraucht, federnder Vorbau zigmal defekt gewesen und der Steuersatz (mit entsprechender Pflege!) funzt noch immer tadellos. Hat mich einfach von der Qualität überzeugt.
> 
> Reset HP ist bissl unübersichtlich, später durchlesen und dann vielleicht mal einen Reset Steuersatz probeweise montieren. Mehr als kaputt gehen kanns nicht.



Wie gesagt - von der Funktion her habe ich wesentlich billigere an meinen Raedern, die seit Jahren und im Wintereinsatz anstandslos (und pflegelos ) ihren Dienst tun.
Als ich letztes Jahr einen Reset in der Hand hielt war mein erster Gedanke, dass ab jetzt nur noch Reset Steuersaetze an meine Raeder kommen


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich finde persönlich ein XTR Innenlager für 21 Euro vollkommen ausreichend.
> 
> Das kann sehr lange und ich bekomm 5 für den Preis eines CK oder Reset.
> 
> ...



Der sollte mal mit einem Fachhändler reden


----------



## der-gute (27. September 2011)

Sehr gute Idee - kennste einen?

;-)


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2011)

nicht wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (28. September 2011)

Scheint so zu sein das bei Kauf von einem Nicolai Rahmen erheblicher Beratungsbedarf vorhanden ist, werde gucken ob ich in den nächsten Tagen bei einem Händler vorbeischauen kann. 
Allein übers Telefon ist es sehr schwierig die richtige Auswahl zu treffen. 

Von Probefahrten kann ich bei der geringen Verbreitung nur träumen, immerhin konnte ich am Sonntag mal eine kurze Strecke fahren  War halt das übliche rumfahren in gedrängt kurzer Zeit (knapp 10min Fahrt) mit einem Radl das für einen Menschen mit deutlich geringerer Körpergröße und anderen Einstellmaßen aufgebaut worden ist. 
Vom Entleiher hab ich eine nette email erhalten, ich kann mich bei weiteren Fragen gerne an ihn wenden. Er hat Verbindungen (Mitarbeiter? Besitzer?) zu einem schweizer Geschäft in dem Nicolais angeboten werden. 

Immerhin bin ich mir im Klaren über Farbe, Modell und habe schon einige Teile im Regal liegen  Der Rest wird sich finden.


----------



## der-gute (28. September 2011)

Ein Rahmen von Nicolai bracht genauso viel oder wenig Beratung, wie jeder andere Rahmen.
Die Meisten werden mit nem Serienrahmen glücklich.
Nur bei Nicolai haste eben die Möglichkeit, ALLES selbst zu entscheiden.
Das is für einen nicht so erfahrenen Käufer ziemlich viel.
Daher wäre ein Fachhändler zur Beratung keine schlechte Idee.

Wobei ich sagen muss, das aktuelle Standards schon vorausgesetzt werden könnten.
Du bist ja auch nicht zum Nicolai Rahmen gekommen, wie die Mutter zum Kinde.
Hier im Forum is auch ne gute Möglichkeit sich zu informieren.
Wobei deine einerseits schon sehr restriktive Teileauswahl auf der einen und dein Unwissen auf der anderen Seite steht.
Ich würde das Ganze ein bisschen offener angehen.

z.B. das Thema Lager. Wozu brauchst du zu Beginn ein extra zusätzlich angeschafftes Innenlager von CK oder Reset. Wenn du hochwertige Schaltungskomponenten an dein Rad schraubst, eine XTR Kurbel nimmst und bei der Schaltung MINDESTENS XT, dann wirst du lange nicht aus dem Grinsen raus kommen. Ich fahre z.B. meine erste XTR Kurbel seit ca. 5k km mit dem ersten Innenlager, mein XTR Shadow Schaltwerk hält trotz gerissenem Carbon Leitblech noch immer, die Schaltperformace eines XTR Shifters ist auch überragend.

Und sonst?
Steuersatz - CK ist nett und rund, Reset ist nett und eckig.
Naben von CK sind klasse, aber auch sackteuer. ich bevorzuge da DT oder bei nem low-cost LRS Hope. damit fährt man sicher nicht schlechter.

Ich würde mir primär mal den Rahmen perfekt passen für mich aufbauen, zur not auch echt custom.
Das is teuer, aber für die Ewigkeit - oder bis der 29er Trend wieder tot is ;-)
den Rest würde ich in die Schaltung investieren, da du hier am meisten die Preisunterschiede merkst.
Und den Rest dann erstmal funktional, ich selbst hab auch keine Probleme mit Gebrauchtteilen. Grade beim Vorbau oder Lenker merkt man erst nach ner gewissen Zeit ob es passt und da wäre ne hochpreisige Investition fehl am Platze beim Primäraufbau. Vorbaulänge ist Geschmackssache.

1.5 als Steuerrohr ist bei mir gesetzt, am liebsten dann noch mit nem 1 1/8 ASchaft.
Das ist mit integriertem Steuersatz unglaublich sauber in der Optik und bei vielen Rahmen spart man sich Aufbauhöhe. Am liebsten mag ich zur Zeit aber das von Alutech verbaute vollintegrierte tapered-Steuerrohr. da passt unten sogar 1.5 rein ohne sichtbare Aufbauhöhe...

Mir viel noch was ein zum Thema Reset oder CK...
Kaufst du Dir solche Teile, hast du 10 Jahre kein Argument, um am Rad was zu ändern.
Auch nicht immer schön, wenn man keine Argumente gegen die Sparsamkeit findet ;-)


----------



## isenegger (28. September 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ....
> Daher wäre ein Fachhändler zur Beratung keine schlechte Idee.
> ...



Hüstel... 

Naja, meist wissen die Nicolai-Kunden mehr über Bikeaufbau wie die "Fachhändler"


----------



## guru39 (28. September 2011)

isenegger schrieb:


> Hüstel...
> 
> Naja, meist wissen die Nicolai-Kunden mehr über Bikeaufbau wie die "Fachhändler"



Das ist vielleicht in der Schweiz so


----------



## der-gute (28. September 2011)

isenegger schrieb:


> Hüstel...
> 
> Naja, meist wissen die Nicolai-Kunden mehr über Bikeaufbau wie die "Fachhändler"



schön das du dir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen hast...


----------



## isenegger (28. September 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> schön das du dir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen hast...




Gell...

Aber wenn mich der Nicolai-Fachhändler fragt, welche Dämpferaufnahme ich an meinem Argon CC 29 will...

Oder nicht mal weiss, dass eine Lefty inzwischen auch in nicht Cannondale einbaubar ist. Allerdings mit EUR 600 Aufpreis langt Nicolai hier auch zünftig zu um das Steuerrohr speziell anzupassen. Scheint noch keine Nachfrage beim Helius 29 zu sein. Und auf den Leftyeinbau mit Adaptersatz geben sie keine Garantie auf den Rahmen.

Btw, mein Argon (oder besser das meiner Frau) bekommt auch ein Chris King Innenlager, Steuersatz und Naben.


----------



## antique (28. September 2011)

Sicher ist es nicht schwerer einen Nicolai Rahmen zu ordern. 



> Nur bei Nicolai haste eben die Möglichkeit, ALLES selbst zu entscheiden.
> Das is für einen nicht so erfahrenen Käufer ziemlich viel.
> Daher wäre ein Fachhändler zur Beratung keine schlechte Idee.



Die vielfältigen Möglichkeiten verwirren eher und sind sogar für geübte Käufer schwer zu durchschauen. (BTW das wird mein 18tes oder 19tes Rad das ich aufbaue )

Ich bin nicht immer am Nerv der Zeit bezüglich Neuentwicklungen, für mich muss ein Radl in erster Linie nutzbar sein und dann erst achte ich auf neue Sachen. Bin vielleicht konservativ oder setze meinen Focus auf bewährte Dinge. 
Mit Gebrauchtteilen hab ich kein Problem, bei der Vielzahl an Krempel was bei mir inner Werkstatt rumliegt - müßte ich eigentlich für die nächsten Bikes keine Teile mehr kaufen. Aber natürlich bin ich eitel und will gerne ein Maximum an Nutzbarkeit haben - gerade deshalb kauf ich immer wieder mal was Neues.... 

Schaltwerk wollte ich eigentlich das alte, bewährte XTR von 2008 verbauen, liegt nagelneu im Karton rum. Umwerfer brauch ich eh neu, die Dinger verschleißen irre schnell und fast nie kann ein gebrauchtes Teil erneut verwendet werden weil der Rohrdurchmesser nicht stimmt. 
Bremsen sind vorhanden, Magura Marta SL, Kette und Ritzel muss noch besorgt werden. Kettenblätter/Kurbel werde ich wohl XTR oder XT nehmen, mal gucken was im Fundus greifbar ist. 
Laufräder bleiben mit CK Naben, für mich das Beste was ich kaufen kann. Und aufgrund jahrelanger Erfahrung kann ich nix negatives über CK sagen. Gewichtsoptimierter LRS ist so entstanden - und das merk ich beim Antrieb ganz besonders 

Bremsscheiben brauch ich noch - originale von Magura - alles andere wäre Stückwerk und nicht ratsam. 

Kleinigkeiten wie ne Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker usw. liegen irgendwo rum - und wenn ich nix passendes finde wird halt gekauft. Gabel habe ich leider in 1 1/8 Zoll geordert - wird nach Eintreffen erstmal genau angeschaut und dann mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit umgetauscht. Hab dann halt ne Gutschrift beim Händler  - irgendwann hat er wieder was Passendes im Angebot und dann wird gekauft. 
Beim Lenker wurde mir von verschiedenen Menschen zu einem eher breiten Lenker mit etwas Krümmung nach oben (Rise) geraten, soll helfen das die Hände auf langen Strecken nicht so schnell einschlafen. Kann ich im Fachhandel beim Betrachten und Begreifen besser beurteilen. 

Sattel hab ich noch ausreichend rumliegen, uralte Ti Flight Sättel taugen meinem Hintern am besten und die Teile sind ausreichend leicht. Neuer Bezug mit Nappaleder mach ich selber drauf - will ein möglichst logobefreites Bike haben. 

Weder eine Lefty noch irgendwelche Rohloff Naben will ich verbauen, nette Spielereien die ich an einem im Alltag eingesetzten Radl nicht haben mag. Und Rohloff ist für hügeliges Gelände nur bedingt einsatzfähig, hab ein Radl mit der Nabe und bin nur begeistert als Stadtrad. Kann sein das es vielleicht nicht richtig eingestellt ist - war ein hoher Kaufpreis der schon seit geraumer Zeit fast unbenutzt im Keller rumsteht. Bin der Verlockungen von Rohloff erlegen. 

Wichtig ist mir noch immer in welcher Größe ich den Rahmen wählen soll: da Länge "läuft" tendieren die Berater die lange Strecken absolvieren zur Größe L und sportlich-agile Fahrer eher zu Größe M - und nun weiss ich genauso viel wie vorher weil mir eine fundierte Beratung dazu fehlt. Custom made wäre fein - aber ob sich das wirklich lohnt? Meine vor Zeiten gefertigten Maßrahmen sind alle nicht mehr in Nutzung, oft verdammt viel Kohle rausgeworfen für kurze Nutzung insgesamt. 
Daher tendiere ich eher zur einer normalen Größe und Anpassung durch veränderbare Dinge wie Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze (gerade oder gekröpft etc.) usw. Sprich den fertigen Rahmen an meine Befindlichkeiten anpassen. 

Gut so, oder?


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. September 2011)

Naja, die Rohloff willst du ja nicht... 

Ich bin von der Nabe überzeugt, aber wird bestimmt auch so ein schönes Rad.


----------



## antique (28. September 2011)

So in der Stadt finde ich die Rohloff Nabe wunderprächtig, schnelles schalten und kein Generve mit Schaltwerk/Zügen usw. 
Bei knackigen Steigungen und mit schwerem Gepäck (Rucksack mit ordentlich Material drinnen) habe ich mit dem Rad (BJ 2000 oder 2001) festgestellt das Schalten unter Last fast nicht mehr möglich ist. Und die Übersetzung taugt nicht wirklich, bei rutschiger Strecke (loser Schotter, Geröll) habe ich Probleme mit der Schaltung weil der Tretflow nimmer passt. 

War nach Kauf eigentlich sehr begeistert und ultra stolz auf das Radl, häufiger in der Stadt benutzt - wieder aufs Land gezogen und seitdem steht das Teil fast unbenutzt im Bikeabteil. Eigentlich schade - vielleicht liegts auch am Rahmen  mit nem Pedersen ist halt nicht jede Strecke wirklich gut zu befahren. Eher für flache Strecken geeignet. 

Am WE kann ich bei nem Händler in der Schweiz ein Argon in Größe M und L Probefahren - dann wird entschieden welche Größe besser passt. Für bloses ausprobieren ist der Rahmen zu teuer und mit zu langer Lieferzeit gesegnet.


----------



## freddy_walker (29. September 2011)

antique schrieb:


> ...festgestellt das Schalten unter Last fast nicht mehr möglich ist. Und die Übersetzung taugt nicht wirklich, bei rutschiger Strecke (loser Schotter, Geröll) habe ich Probleme mit der Schaltung weil der Tretflow nimmer passt...


 
 Stimmt - Schalten unter Last ist fast nicht möglich, das weiß jeder - und man passt einfach seine Technik an: gaaaanz kurz die Last vom Pedal und Zack der Gang ist drin, ohne nerviges Geknacke - egal wie steil, egal welches Gelände - mittlerweile ist mir das so im Blut, dass ich sogar auf dem Renner kurz die Last vom Pedal nehme...

Und die Übersetzung kann man auch bei der Speedhub anpassen durch Kombination von Kettenblatt und Ritzel. Ich habe das auch etwas experimentiert und habe jetzt die perfekte Lösung (für mich) gefunden.

Aber jeder macht so seine Erfahrungen - und fällt dann seine Entscheidung(en).

Gruß, Frederik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arktiker (29. September 2011)

also wenn du eh eine rohloff hast....
ich habe eine an meinem nicolai helius 29er, nach kurzer eingewöhnungsphase komme ich super zurecht, will nichts anderes haben. 
zur übersetzung hab ich vorne ein 36 blatt und hinten ein 16 oder 17 montiert. die Übersetzung passt sehr gut für 29er und schwere Fahrer, leichtere werden wohl vorne ein 38 oder 40 fahren. (und bevor einer in der Liste nachschaut, ja ich fahre außerhalb des zugelassenen Bereichs)


----------



## Klinger (29. September 2011)

Ich fahre seit ca 1500km ein Argon 29 mit Rohloff. Ich habe mich für den größeren Rahmen entschieden (XL für 1,93m) und fühle mich ausgesprochen wohl damit, allerdings bin ich auch überwiegend tourenmäßig unterwegs. Mit der Rohloff bin ich noch nicht sooo ganz zufrieden, das Mehrgewicht konzentriert am Hinterrad finde ich eher ungünstig. Weiterhin macht sie in den langsamen Gängen ein mehr oder minder lautes Mahlgeräusch, was zwar schon leiser wurde aber irgendwie nervt.
Schau ma mal!!!


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. September 2011)

arktiker schrieb:


> also wenn du eh eine rohloff hast....
> ich habe eine an meinem nicolai helius 29er, nach kurzer eingewöhnungsphase komme ich super zurecht, will nichts anderes haben.
> zur übersetzung hab ich vorne ein 36 blatt und hinten ein 16 oder 17 montiert. die Übersetzung passt sehr gut für 29er und schwere Fahrer, leichtere werden wohl vorne ein 38 oder 40 fahren. (und bevor einer in der Liste nachschaut, ja ich fahre außerhalb des zugelassenen Bereichs)



Bilder bitte!


----------



## antique (2. Oktober 2011)

Die nächsten Wochen hab ich erstmal Zwangspause  gestern mit nem Radl beim Bergabfahren nem Trecker ausweichen müssen: Schotter und stachlige Hundsrosen waren mein Landeplatz  
Gesamte rechte Seite ist aufgeschürft, heftige Prellungen - insgesamt saftiges AUA.
Radl, Klamotten, Rucksack und Kamera neben einigen Scherben sind hinüber, Treckerfahrer hat mein Radl unter seine Monsterreifen genommen  Das wars dann mit dem feinen Santana Radl - viel schlimmer find ich die geschrottete Kamera, die wird sich wohl nicht mehr reparieren lassen. Und ob ich mir Ersatz leisten kann (eher die lange Lieferzeit )

Wollte heute Mittag ein Argon 29er Probefahren, Entscheidung zwischen Größe L und M treffen und einfach noch bissl fachsimpeln - das wird leider nix. 

Hoffentlich finde ich einen Fahrer der mich nach Haus fährt, selbst mit der Karre fahren geht wegen den Verbänden wohl nicht. 

Rohloff für ein Trekkingradl halte ich für nicht gut, ist mir einfach zu schwer und wenig agil. Werde mein Pedersen eh verkaufen - einfach den Bikebestand deutlich reduzieren und Platz schaffen für neue Radl


----------



## antique (3. Oktober 2011)

Kann auch ohne praktische Fahrerfahrung die Größenwahl durchgeführt werden? Da ich auf längere Zeit hin ausfalle (wohl die nächsten Wochen...) könnte ich somit erst im November/Dezember eine Probefahrt machen. 
Und die Lieferzeiten sind länger - wollte eigentlich diese Woche die Bestellung aufgeben und dann Stück für Stück die nötigen Kleinteile zukaufen. Halt so wie die Lieferzeiten sind. 

Gibt es bei einem Händler Handmuster für die Farben? Mir wird nicht ganz klar wie unterschiedlich die Grautöne in real sind, oder ist es sinnvoller gleich einen rohen Rahmen zu nehmen und dann auf eigene Regie hin pulvern zu lassen? Mir persönlich ist Eloxal eindeutig lieber, ergibt Gewichtsvorteile 

Was hat es mit den zugelassenen Bereichen auf sich? Gibts Vorgaben von Nicolai wie das Radl gefahren werden darf? Das versteh ich nicht


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Oktober 2011)

Nicolai kann eigentlich gut eine Auskunft geben über die Grösse.

Selbst den Rahmen zum Pulverbeschichten geben ist schlecht wg. Garantie.

Elox ist von der Pflege und Gewicht besser.


----------



## antique (3. Oktober 2011)

Eloxierung favorisiere ich schon immer - heute war ein Kumpel da er ein richtig grasgrünes Nicolai hat: Eloxierung in hellem, ziemlich heftigem grün, ähnlich wie das bei Shelby Karren der Neuzeit verwendet wird. Fast wie das aus den 1970er Jahren stammende Tara Green Metallic von BL schaut ungefähr SO aus. 

Finde diese Farbe in der aktuellen Farbkarte im web nicht - und leider kann mir der Kumpel nicht sagen wie die Farbe original heißt, er hat sein Nicolai eingetauscht gegen verschiedene Sachen und kann nix weiter dazu sagen. 
Farbe gefällt mir sehr gut - würde passen zu meinem Oldie aus 1976 

Morgen wird nochmals nachgefragt wegen Größe und so - eigentlich will ich die Bestellung abgeben und mich auf die Lieferung Ende Jänner 2012 freuen können. Dürfte dann grad rechtzeitig zusammengebaut sein für die erste Tour in der Toskana im März.


----------



## antique (6. Oktober 2011)

Hab ich die Preisliste (PDF Format) richtig gelesen: für Eloxierung ist ein Aufpreis von EUR 400.00 zu bezahlen? Sprich die Rahmen werden immer nur im Rohzustand ausgeliefert? 

Könnte ich den Rahmen somit in Eigenverantwortung bei einem Eloxierbetrieb abgeben und genau meine Wunschfarbe bekommen? 

Irgendwie sind die technischen Angaben stellenweise widersprüchlich und leider ist telefonisch niemand bei Nicolai erreichbar. 

Wollte heute noch schnell die Bestellung durchgeben  - selbst auf die Gefahr hin einen Rahmen in falscher Größe geordert zu haben. Wenns zu klein ist - gibts den Rahmen eben dann für weniger Geld in der E-Bucht im Angebot. Wobei dann eine weitere Bestellung wieder recht lange dauert bis Auslieferung - sprich es ist ratsam die erste Tour frühestens für Mai/Juni 2012 einzuplanen. 

Wenn ich ein klein wenig beweglicher wäre - würde ich einfach zu einem Händler fahren der mich genauer beraten kann. Das geht derzeit leider nicht - wenn Wunden bei unabsichtlichen Bewegungen aufplatzen und danach alles voller Blut ist -


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

- Rahmen kannst du RAW bei N bestellen
- Elox Sonderfarben kosten extra
- Elox in einem anderen Betrieb heißt -> Garantie weg 
- Erreichbarkeit ist diese Woche schlecht wg. Urlaub

Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (6. Oktober 2011)

Danke, jetzt hab ich die Logik der Preisliste kapiert. 

Welche Garantie habe ich denn von Nicolai? Ist ja kein Carbonrahmen der flott kaputt gehen kann  
Bisher keine Probleme mit Alu Rahmen gehabt - und wenn ich es selbst kaputt fahre muss ich auch selbst dafür aufkommen. 
Und wahrscheinlich muss ich für Garantie dann mein Bike in nem Spezial Radlladen zusammen bauen lassen - glaub das wird mir zu umständlich. 

Derzeit tendiere ich zur Größe M fürs 29er Argon, hab jetzt zig Leute im Freundeskreis dazu befragt und die Vielfalt an Empfehlungen ist breit gestreut  
Also bestell ich halt und wenns dann im Aufbau nicht passt - muss ich eben ein weiteres Bike aufbauen und darf erneut warten. 

Da jetzt noch Urlaub bei N ist erstaunt mich sehr, Sommerzeit ist doch vorbei. Auf ne geringfügig längere Wartezeit wird das eh keinen Einfluss haben. Wäre fein wenn der Rahmen so Ende Jänner/Anfang Februar 2012 ausgeliefert wird  Dann hab ich wieder Zeit und für den Zusammenbau alle nötigen Teile parat.


----------



## Timmy35 (6. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Wollte heute noch schnell die Bestellung durchgeben  - selbst auf die Gefahr hin einen Rahmen in falscher Größe geordert zu haben. Wenns zu klein ist - gibts den Rahmen eben dann für weniger Geld in der E-Bucht im Angebot. Wobei dann eine weitere Bestellung wieder recht lange dauert bis Auslieferung - sprich es ist ratsam die erste Tour frühestens für Mai/Juni 2012 einzuplanen.



Du kannst die Größe bei der Bestellung sicherlich noch offen lassen und erst kurz vorm Bau deines Rahmens festlegen. Dann kannst Du immer noch einen Rahmen probefahren und die richtige Größe finden. Musst Du halt mal mit Vinc sprechen, wenn er aus seinem Urlaub wieder da ist.


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Danke, jetzt hab ich die Logik der Preisliste kapiert.
> 
> Welche Garantie habe ich denn von Nicolai? Ist ja kein Carbonrahmen der flott kaputt gehen kann
> Bisher keine Probleme mit Alu Rahmen gehabt - und wenn ich es selbst kaputt fahre muss ich auch selbst dafür aufkommen.
> ...



Garantie ist 5 Jahre und den Rahmen kannst du trotzdem selber aufbauen. Wenn Du aber die Eloxierung nicht bei N machst, dann hast du keine Garantie...


----------



## antique (6. Oktober 2011)

Oha - gleich 5 Jahre Garantie  Und das gilt auch bei Rahmenbruch oder sonstigen Beschädigungen? Sprich Schaltauge verbogen, Kettenstrebe vermackt usw. 

Mir persönlich wäre ein aufbaubereiter Rahmen sehr lieb, eigentlich habe ich keine Lust noch groß für Oberflächentechnik selbst Aufwand zu betreiben. 

Und wenn ich ein Rahmen in RAW nehme und anschließend auf Hochglanz aufpoliere  mittels DEM Gerät und speziellen Schleif- und Poliermedien ? Glaub mal das ein polierter Rahmen nicht lange shiny bleibt - ich hab eine ältere Version vom Gerät und ausreichend Material für Bearbeitung von Aluminium rumliegen. Schleifen bis 2400er Körnung und polieren mit richtigem Polierwachs bis zum absoluten Hochglanz ist möglich. 
Nur Schutz einer polierten Alufläche ist schwierig 

Momentan merke ich wie doof es ist einen Rahmen ohne direkten Ansprechpartner vor Ort kaufen zu wollen. Weder Größe, Oberflächenbehandlung noch Feinheiten lassen sich schnell und unbürokratisch abklären. 
Und die bisherigen Partner am Telefon wollten sich auch nicht festlegen - immer kam der Verweis ich solle mit Nicolai Kontakt aufnehmen. Was wegen Urlaub schwierig ist. 

Ob eine Bestellung ohne Größenangabe angenommen wird? Wenn meine Kunden die genauen Größen bei Bestellung nicht wissen - kann ich die Bestelllung nicht annehmen und nur um Geduld bitten.


----------



## c_w (7. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst deine Bestellung bei Nicolai noch ganz unbuerokratisch aendern, bis der Rahmen gefertigt wird. D.h. du kannst jetzt erstmal ein M bestellen und dir von Nicolai sagen lassen, in welcher Kalenderwoche der Rahmen gebaut wird, und dann einfach ne Woche vorher und dir ne andere Groesse wuenschen, oder ne andere Farbe usw...

Zum Thema RAW findest du hier im Forum genug...

Und Garantie gibts natuerlich nicht auf Gebrauchsspuren, aber wenn dir der Rahmen brechen sollte, dann sicher.


----------



## antique (12. Oktober 2011)

Danke @c_w,

werde jetzt die Bestellung in M und ohne konkrete Farbwahl aufgeben. Sprich so zwei bis drei Wochen vor Fertigung nochmals Kontakt mit Nicolai aufnehmen - und bis dahin werde ich hoffentlich auch mal ne Probefahrt gemacht haben können. 

Derzeit noch immer stark eingeschränkter Bewegungsradius, immerhin klappts jetzt mittem Treppensteigen ohne große Bluterei, Wunden heilen nur zögerlich und nässen ständig. Jeden zweiten Tag zum Doc  So schmerzhafte und großflächige Schürfwunden hatte ich bisher noch nie. Und das ist nicht der erste Unfall beim radln  Letzter Termin beim Doc hat noch zig kleine Steinchen erbracht, angeblich sollen die textilen Faserreste für den nässenden Effekt sorgen. Zum Glück hab ich nur wenig Haare am Body 

Nächste Woche treff ich mich mit nem Anwendungsentwickler von Fein, der kann meine Fragen zum polieren von nem Rahmen sicher besser beantworten. Einsätze bzw. Schleif- und Poliermittel für Alu habe ich im Bestand, technisch gesehen ist es easy eine schöne Oberfläche zu erreichen 

Da Rahmen jedoch sehr hoch belastet werden (können) muss die Oberflächenbehandlung in Zusammenhang mit der Nutzung stehen. Und gerade da wird mir der Fachmann von Fein mehr sagen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arktiker (12. Oktober 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Bilder bitte!



bitte schön

bild einfügen klapt net, also hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/944080


----------



## dr.juggles (16. Oktober 2011)

@antique

nehm doch den rahmen in schwarz eloxiert. das kostet kein aufpreis. bronze elox kostet auch keine 400 euro.
ich bin 1,85m klein und bin mal ein Argon 29" in L gefahren. würde da auch L nehmen.
das sitzrohr beim M ist mit 44cm sehr kurz wie ich finde...da hätte ich einen immensen stützenauszug.

mfg


----------



## antique (22. Oktober 2011)

War heute vormittag in nem Bike Shop und dort wurde mir fürs Argon unbedingt eine Fox Federgabel empfohlen. 
Verkäufer hat die (bereits ausgelieferte) RockShox Reba SL so dermassen runtergemacht - Grundtenor war das mit der Gabel anscheinend keine sichere Fahrt überhaupt möglich sei - die Dinger würden mit Brüchen, Ausfällen und genereller Unzuverlässigkeit "glänzen"

Hat mir dann photokopierte Unterlagen von einer Fox Talas 29er gegeben. DIE Gabel sei für ein Argon von N nahezu ideal und würde dem Qualitätsstandard der Rahmenfirma entsprechen. 
Ich soll laut seiner Empfehlung unbedingt die Version mit Remote und Terralogic nehmen, Ausführung tapered mit 15mm Steckachse. Dämpferkartusche ist FIT RLC und die Standrohre sind mit KashimaCoat beschichtet. Federweg sei einstellbar von 120 bis 90mm. Preis dafür sei EUR 1380.00 

Dann ist die Gabel fast genauso teuer wie der Rahmen - und ist die Version von Fox tatsächlich besser fürs Argon geeignet?

Bis jetzt habe ich ne Federgabel in der Regel beim allgemeinen radln eh blockiert gefahren - Testfahrt war wegen kurz bevorstehender Schließung nur über eine etwas holprige Kopfsteinpflasterstrecke vor dem Laden möglich. Gabel war in einem Giant 29er Rahmen (Hardtail) eingebaut. Und ich kann sagen das der Dämpfereffekt für mich nicht spürbar war. Bei einer knapp 100m langen Teststrecke ist ausprobieren nur bedingt möglich. 


Was ist jetzt Sache für ein Argon Rahmen mit einer Federgabel? Brauch ich die ganzen Features? 

Bin ratloser wie vor Besuch im BikeShop


----------



## Harvester (23. Oktober 2011)

Der Verkäufer braucht die ganzen Features vorallem für sein Bankkonto^^


----------



## Timmy35 (23. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Preis dafÃ¼r sei EUR 1380.00
> 
> 
> Was ist jetzt Sache fÃ¼r ein Argon Rahmen mit einer Federgabel? Brauch ich die ganzen Features?
> ...



Ich wÃ¼rde mir keine Gabel fÃ¼r 1380â¬ in ein Hardtail bauen. Die Fox ist sicherlich top, aber das Hinterrad lÃ¤uft ungefedert hinterher, so dass du die evtl. bessere Federungseigenschaften der Fox gar nicht ausnutzen kannst.
Vor allem, weil du weiter oben schreibst, dass du auch eine Starrgabel fahren wÃ¼rdest. Was spricht da eigendlich gegen?


----------



## OldSchool (23. Oktober 2011)

Apropo Starrgabel z.B.hier.


----------



## antique (23. Oktober 2011)

Danke für den Tipp zur Starrgabel - ich hab da immer noch die alten, verchromten Dinger im Hinterkopf in Erinnerung 

Bei der DT Swiss XRR 445/470 Rigid Carbon Disc only Starrgabel wird das maximale Fahrergewicht auf 95kg beschränkt. Wiege um 78 bis 80kg - und habe oft genug massig Gewicht im Rucksack oder ner Umhängetasche dabei. 

Wie standfest ist so eine Carbon Gabel? Muss ich mir da Gedanken machen wegen einem potentiellen Gabelbruch bei Überladung? Hol mit dem Trekkingradl ja auch mal Früchte oder nehm eben schnell im Eimer Futter mit - da hängen dann mal eben so um 20kg links und rechts am Lenker 
Brauch das Radl in Alltag und nicht nur als reine Schönwettergelegenheit - immerhin habe ich schon mal einen Carbonlenker zerbrochen.  Und daher mit Carbonteilen eher vorsichtig geworden. 

Wieso die Gabel für ein Hardtail nur bedingt geeignet sei erschließt sich mir noch nicht - oder muss nun immer unbedingt ein Fully gefahren werden 

Passt der Argon Rahmen eigentlich mit ner Starrgabel zusammen? Oder muss das extra mit einkonstruiert werden? Bei Vortrieb Rahmen wird eindeutlich unterschieden zwischen Feder- und Starrgabel - auch bei Nicolai?

Das der Verkäufer im BikeShop unbedingt Umsatz machen will ist mir schon klar - aber wo kann ich mich sonst informieren was passend ist für den Aufbau vom Argon?


----------



## Timmy35 (23. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> Wieso die Gabel fÃ¼r ein Hardtail nur bedingt geeignet sei erschlieÃt sich mir noch nicht - oder muss nun immer unbedingt ein Fully gefahren werden



Wenn du damit meinen Beitrag meinst, hast du mich falsch verstanden. Die Gabel ist fÃ¼r ein Hardtail natÃ¼rlich genau so geeignet, wie fÃ¼r ein Fully.
Ich meine nur, dass du die evtl. Vorteile gegenÃ¼ber einer Reba bei einem Hardtail weniger merkst, da der Hinterbau ja ungefedert ist und somit der limiterende Faktor ist. Deshalb wÃ¼rde ich nicht 1380â¬ fÃ¼r eine Gabel am Hardtail ausgeben.


----------



## Triple F (23. Oktober 2011)

Sehe ich genauso. Wie bei vielen Teilen wird das Gabel-Thema oft 'emotional' entschieden. Ich habe mittlerweile auch fast alle Gabelhersteller durch... Wichtig ist, dass die Gabel zum Einsatzzweck paßt. Die Aussage deines Händlers, dass RockShox-Gabeln schon beim Anblick auseinander fallen, halte ich für -naja- wenig professionell. 

Vom Gefühl her, würde ich Dir zwar auch zu einer Fox oder DT Swiss raten  - aber nicht zu einem Modell, das genauso teuer wie der Rahmen ist. Evtl. findest Du ja ein passender '11er Modell.

Die 5 Jahre Garantie wirst du aller Vorraussicht nach nicht in Anspruch nehmen müssen, aber es ist ein gutes Gefühl zu wissen, dass Nicolai 100 % hinter den Produkten steht. Außerdem hast Du damit auch immer ein gutes Argument beim Wiederverkauf, falls Du mit dem Argon überhaupt nicht zurecht kommen solltest.

Viel Spass beim Aufbauen!


----------



## antique (23. Oktober 2011)

> Wenn du damit meinen Beitrag meinst, hast du mich falsch verstanden. Die Gabel ist für ein Hardtail natürlich genau so geeignet, wie für ein Fully.
> Ich meine nur, dass du die evtl. Vorteile gegenüber einer Reba bei einem Hardtail weniger merkst, da der Hinterbau ja ungefedert ist und somit der limiterende Faktor ist. Deshalb würde ich nicht 1380 für eine Gabel am Hardtail ausgeben.



Danke @Timmy, das ist mir jetzt klar geworden. Meine einzigen Erfahrungen mit einem Fully habe ich 2004 gemacht und nach nur wenigen Kilometer Fahrstrecke wurde das nagelneue Bike wieder verkauft: Bergauffahren fühlte sich an wie in Hefeteig zu treten  bergab gabs zwar Vorteile wegen der Federung - aber ich will eigentlich keinen vollgefederten Geländewagen fahren  

Heute weiss ich das die Einstellung bei einem Fully ultra wichtig ist - da ich keinen fähigen Shop in Reichweite habe lasse ich das Thema Fully an mir vorüber gehen. Damaliger Verkäufer hat mir gemäß seiner eigenen Erfahrungen ein Rad in satt vierstelliger Preisregion verkauft. Zusammenbau war wegen Federelemente für mich nicht selbst machbar - hab dann ein angeblich "bestens eingestelltes" Radl abgeholt - bin meine Hausstrecke gefahren und war enttäuscht  Bergauffahren nur bedingt möglich - mit Verkäufer über neue Einstellung verhandelt - dann wieder Probe gefahren und nachdem der Verkäufer wenig Lust hatte ständig einen unzufriedenen Kunden im Laden zu haben - hab ich das Teil in der Bucht versenkt  War ein einziges Desaster und ich habe beim Weiterverkauf ordentlich Geld verloren - Ausflug in Region Fullies war damit beendet. 

Ich will ein Radl haben mit dem ich Spass haben kann, dauerhaft ist und nicht ständig in der Werkstatt neu abgestimmt werden muss. Oder durch technische Ausfälle glänzt - Radlkollegen beklagen sich oft genug über irgendwelche Malaisen ihrer Federelemente und welche hohen Ausgaben für Service oder Neuanschaffung nötig sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (23. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> War heute vormittag in nem Bike Shop und dort wurde mir fürs Argon unbedingt eine Fox Federgabel empfohlen.
> Verkäufer hat die (bereits ausgelieferte) RockShox Reba SL so dermassen runtergemacht - Grundtenor war das mit der Gabel anscheinend keine sichere Fahrt überhaupt möglich sei - die Dinger würden mit Brüchen, Ausfällen und genereller Unzuverlässigkeit "glänzen"
> 
> Hat mir dann photokopierte Unterlagen von einer Fox Talas 29er gegeben. DIE Gabel sei für ein Argon von N nahezu ideal und würde dem Qualitätsstandard der Rahmenfirma entsprechen.
> Ich soll laut seiner Empfehlung unbedingt die Version mit Remote und Terralogic nehmen, Ausführung tapered mit 15mm Steckachse. Dämpferkartusche ist FIT RLC und die Standrohre sind mit KashimaCoat beschichtet. Federweg sei einstellbar von 120 bis 90mm. Preis dafür sei EUR 1380.00



Such dir bitte einen anderen Shop. Der Verkäufer will dich über den Tisch ziehen oder hat noch weniger Ahnung als du selbst.


----------



## antique (23. Oktober 2011)

Einen anderen Shop zu suchen ist leichter gesagt wie getan - mittlerweile hab ich einen Suchumkreis von fast 100km und frag einfach nach Empfehlungen für Neuaufbau vom Argon - soviele unterschiedliche Ansichten wie zu dem Thema habe ich selten von BikeShop Betreibern präsentiert bekommen. 

Von totaler Ablehnung (Verweis aufs eigene Angebot im Super-Duper-High-End-Modus) bis hin zu großer Begeisterung ist fast jede Ansicht zum Thema vorhanden. 

Bis jetzt habe ich meine Bikes immer aufgrund von Empfehlungen im Bikeladen aufgebaut - und die Teile fahren sich gut  Wenn auch vielleicht nicht wirklich perfekt - bei den Feinheiten gehen halt die Ansichten weit auseinander. 

Der Fox-Gabel-empfehlende-Shop ist relativ neu geöffnet worden, die ausgestellten Radl von Giant und typischen BMXer Marken zeigen Qualität und der Mitarbeiter scheint Ahnung zu haben. Wobei ich nicht beurteilen kann ob er in Sachen Federgabel für 29er wirklich Wissen hat. 
Wird in der neuen Bike Workshop Zeitung eigentlich auch über 29er Teile berichtet? 

Fühl mich ziemlich verunsichert und suche ne solide Beratung für Ausstattung und Auswahl vom Radl. 
Mein Wissensstand für hochwertige Teile ist wohl etwas eingerostet, Entwicklung in Sachen Federgabeln hab ich nur ganz am Rande mitbekommen - so ne Gabel wird ja nicht jeden Tag gekauft.


----------



## Timmy35 (24. Oktober 2011)

Dann sag uns doch mal, aus welcher Gegend du kommst, dann kann die sicher irgendjemand einen Shop empfehlen.


----------



## antique (24. Oktober 2011)

Bin am Rand vom Biosphärengebiet Schwäbische Alb anzutreffen. Bisher habe ich in Tübingen, Reutlingen, Mössingen, Rottenburg, Riedlingen, Rottweil, Herrenberg, Balingen und Hechingen nachgefragt. 

Hab noch gute Kontakte in den Chiemgau (Rosenheim, Oberaudorf, Prien usw.) - gerade dort ist Nicolai durchaus bekannt und geschätzt - die meisten wollen lieber ihre eigenen Marken an den Mann bringen! 

Vorallem in den Studentenstädten wird gerne auf Drössinger, Stevens und Cannondale hingewiesen - haben die Anbieter im Bestand und wollen halt ihre eigenen Sachen verkaufen. 
Gibt auch Anbieter bei denen man wie zweite Wahl behandelt wird wenn der Rahmen nicht im Laden gekauft worden ist. Da werden Anfragen oft erst nach Tagen mit Angeboten beantwortet - am Telefon wird versichert das wesentlich schnellere Angebote kommen wenn sie ein Komplettrad anbieten dürfen 

Die seit Jahren bekannten und bewährten Händler gibts oft nicht mehr, Nachfolger werden gesucht und nicht gefunden - oder das Angebot wurde umgestellt. 

Früher viel beim Irlbacher in Rosenheim geholt, idealer Teileverkäufer


----------



## stuk (24. Oktober 2011)

nicht meins aber


----------



## antique (24. Oktober 2011)

Schön das apfelgrüne Teil  Stringente Farbführung und in sich stimmiger Aufbau. 
Ich persönlich hätte versucht die blaue Abdeck/Bedienknopfkappe an der Gabel in schwarz zu bekommen. Und seis nur lackiert - ich mag in sich geschlossene Farbthemen und versuche auch die Details möglichst passend zu bekommen.


----------



## stuk (24. Oktober 2011)

ist kawagrün 
und das mit der blauen kappe würde mich auch stören


----------



## Spirit_Moon (24. Oktober 2011)

Welche Rahmengröße hat das grüne ? Sieht echt heiss aus, vor allem extrem dekadenter Aufbau mit Clavicula + Rohloff


----------



## stuk (24. Oktober 2011)

ist eine custom-geo. M mit S-Sitzrohr und ich glaube kürzeren Hinterbau 
mehr Bilder unter http://www.cdrei.de/vs/index.php?mact=Album,mc7802,default,1&mc7802albumid=8&mc7802returnid=116&page=116


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdrei.de (25. Oktober 2011)

@ all

ist ein normaler "M" Rahmen mit Anpassung auf 120mm Federgabel und den Lenk- und Sitzwinkel vom Argon 29" FR.

Der blaue Knopf ist Druckstufe und gehört somit in blau ;-) Ich sehe es eher technisch als rein optisch.


----------



## antique (29. Oktober 2011)

Gestern Abend ne längere Diskussion mit drei Bikekumpels gehabt: 

Teilweise wird Fox über den grünen Klee hochgelobt - und die Kritiker sagen das die Gabeln unnatürlich viel Service benötigen und insgesamt für die gebotene Leistung zu teuer sind. 

Allgemein wurde bedauert das Magura noch keine 29er Gabeln hätte - und sonst sei ja nix ordentliches am Markt vertreten. 

Einer hat vorgeschlagen ich soll ne Carbongabel verbauen und damit glücklich werden - da ich jetzt zwei 29er Argon Rahmen in der Mache hab wird ein Rahmen mit Starrgabel ausgestattet werden. Und die Gabelfrage für das im Februar ausgelieferte Argon entscheide ich zeitnah mit Auslieferung des Rahmens. 
RockShox Gabel Reba SL 29er wird von nem Kumpel für die Hälfte vom Kaufpreis übernommen - er will damit sein Trekkingradl bissl aufwerten und ich muss mich nicht mehr über den Fehlkauf ärgern 

Mal schauen was ein weiterer Händler für 29er Gabellösungen anbieten kann.


----------



## ONE78 (29. Oktober 2011)

hi hab mich jetzt für ne lefty entschieden, mal sehn wie sie funzt ...


----------



## antique (29. Oktober 2011)

Na dann viel Spaß mit der Lefty - war für mich damals der Grund von Cannondale die Pfoten weg zu lassen - hab dann vier Räder von C verkauft und fühle mich gut mit der Entscheidung. 

DA hätte ich Angst das die Gabel im Fall der Fälle den Geist aufgibt - und meine Lust neue Lauräder zu kaufen für ne neue Gabel ist nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Ge!st (29. Oktober 2011)

Fox ist auch überteuert, besonders die Gabeln und die Vorgaben bei den Serviceintervallen hält doch ehe so gut wie keiner ein.


----------



## antique (29. Oktober 2011)

Und genau die Nichteinhaltung von Serviceintervallen bei Fox Gabeln könnte bei einem Unfall (nicht selbst verschuldet) von der gegnerischen Versicherung nachteilig ausgelegt werden. 

Einer von meinen Kumpels ist Makler für Versicherungen und hat da grad so einen Fall in der Kundschaft - Entscheidung ist noch nicht gefallen und für ihn war das ein Grund sich für eine Federgabel von einem anderen Hersteller zu entscheiden. 
Fox hat genaue Vorgaben für Wartung/Service und das ist nicht nur den Anbietern der Gabeln bekannt. Fragt sich nur ob der Fall ähnlich verlaufen wäre wenn eine Gabel von Hersteller XY eingebaut wäre. 

Mich hat das Angebot von der Fox Talas 29er etwas geschockt, wenn die Gabel kostentechnisch gleichauf mit dem Rahmen ist  Ist das nicht arg übertrieben? Ich kann nicht sagen ob ich die Möglichkeiten so einer Gabel jemals ausnutzen werde - in der Regel fahre ich mit blockierten Federgabeln weil es für Strasse/Schotterweg eigentlich nicht nötig ist eine Frontfederung einzubauen. Und im Gelände bin ich auch früher ohne Federgabel ausgekommen - fahr im privaten Bereich ja nicht gegen die Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (29. Oktober 2011)

Dienstmodus an:
sorry, aber das mit der Haftung und Deckung durch den gegnerischen Versicherer ist bei einer Federgabel Qautsch.
Kurzform:
1. das Bauteil muss beim Unfall im Zusammenhang mit dem Unfall stehen. Eine nicht funktionierende Bremse wäre nachvollziehbar, aber eine Federgabel die nicht soft reagiert?
2. es gibt keinen TÜV für Fahrrader, im Sraßenverkehr müssen diese jedoch "verkehrstauglich" sein, Herstellerwartungsvorgaben haben hier keinen Einfluss.

Dienstmodus wieder aus.

mfg


----------



## antique (29. Oktober 2011)

Das ist momentaner Stand der Dinge - die Versicherung versucht mit Vorgaben wie Wartungsintervalle nicht eingehalten und fehlendem Helm dem Radler (der von nem Auto angefahren wurde, mit Gabelbruch) möglichst wenig zu erstatten. 
Genaue Details hat er mir nicht verraten (Dienstgeheimnis!) - nur das die Versicherung versucht sich mit allen Mitteln von der Schadenshaftung zurück zu ziehen. 

Mir ist das eigentlich egal - ich will fürs Argon eine vernünftige Gabel haben und eine Entscheidung wird wohl erst dann gefällt werden wenn der Rahmen da ist. Und bis dahin dürften neue Modelle für 29er am Markt sein, oder


----------



## Ge!st (29. Oktober 2011)

Die Einhaltung bzw. Nichteinhaltung der Serviceintervalle kann doch ehe nicht 100% nachgewiesen werden, selbst wenn man eine Fox Gabel 1 Jahr hat, könnte man diese ja nur 5 Stunden genutzt haben, wie will da jemand das Gegenteil beweisen?

Ich halte die Serviceintervallvorgaben für nicht bindend und versicherungstechnisch für nicht relevant, außer man könnte aus einem bestimmten Grund grobe Fahrlässigkeit Nahweisen.


----------



## cdrei.de (29. Oktober 2011)

Zerlegt einmal eine Magura und/oder Rock Shox Gabel und danach eine Fox. Dann wisst Ihr das eine Fox nicht überteuert ist.
Leidiges Thema Gabel Service: Plegt jemand seine Gabel, wird er nicht alle 6 Monate oder X-Betriebstunden einen Gabelservice benötigen. Hast Du jemanden der einfach nur fährt und sich um die Gabelpflege keine Kopf macht, dann sollte er auf jeden Fall diese Servicevorschriften einhalten. Und das nicht für Fox sondern für sich selbst. Die Gabelholme verschleissen durch den eingedrungen (und nicht gereinigten) Dichtungen. Dieses reibt wie schmirgel die Beschichtungen runter. Das trifft auf ALLE Federgabeln am Markt zu. Gerade bei Magura und roch Shox Gabeln die wesentlich höhere Tolleranzen haben, dringt gerade beim Bremsen Dreck durch das mehr an spiel ein. 
Es redet da nur kaum einer drüber weil diese Hersteller längere Intervalle vorschreiben. Denem ist egal ob Ihr in 2 Jahren eine neue Gabel braucht oder die Gabel nicht mehr die Performance hat wie im Neuzustand.
Da Fox nicht weiß ob der Käufer seine Gabel pflegt oder eben nicht, haben die diese Intervalle.


----------



## antique (29. Oktober 2011)

Und wie wird eine Gabel im laufenden Betrieb gepflegt? Ich mach nach staubigen Touren die Holme und das Gehäuse sauber - mehr ist ja nicht möglich. Höchstens noch das Steuerkopflager auf Spiel überprüfen und Sitz vom Vorderrad in der Gabel checken. 

Wie so eine Gabel zerlegt werden kann interessiert mich - hab ne kaputte Magura Durin und zwei RockShox Gabeln rumliegen - die können auch beschädigt werden beim dismantling. Wollte schon mal ne Gabel mit der Metallbandsäge quer zur Fahrtrichtung aufsägen - leider lies sich die Gabel nicht vernünftig einspannen - mich interessiert wie die Dinger im Inneren aufgebaut sind. 
Aber wahrscheinlich sind da Druckkartuschen drin, wird wohl besser sein wenn ich die Finger davon lasse 

In wie weit die Versicherung sich mit ihrer Ansicht zur Wartung durchsetzen wird - zeigt sich im Lauf der Zeit. Obwohl der Geschädigte keine Kopfverletzung hat wird ihm automatisch ein Abzug für seine erlittenen Verletzungen in Rechnung gestellt weil er eben keinen Helm getragen hat. Tendenziell neigen Versicherungen dazu möglichst wenig bezahlen zu wollen. 

Für mich wäre es trotzdem wichtig mal eine Übersicht über 29er Federgabeln zu bekommen - sich mühsam durch irgendwelche Beiträge zu lesen ist wenig erbauend.


----------



## Klinger (29. Oktober 2011)

antique schrieb:


> RockShox Gabel Reba SL 29er wird von nem Kumpel für die Hälfte vom Kaufpreis übernommen - er will damit sein Trekkingradl bissl aufwerten und ich muss mich nicht mehr über den Fehlkauf ärgern



Warum ist aus deiner Sicht die Reba ein Fehlkauf gewesen?


----------



## antique (29. Oktober 2011)

Weil die Reba SL nur ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr hat und über Schnellspanneraufnahmen verfügt. Mir wurde von verschiedenen Leuten erklärt ich soll unbedingt eine Steckachse verwenden und mindestens eine Gabel mit tapered Steuerrohr - noch besser wären 1.5 zöllige Steuerrohre. 

Gabel ist nagelneu und unbenutzt - wenn der Kumpel sie nicht übernimmt bleibt sie im Lager und verstaubt im Lauf der Zeit.


----------



## Timmy35 (29. Oktober 2011)

Fahr die Reba doch einfach erstmal. 
Wenn sie dir nicht ausreicht, aus was für gründen auch immer, kannst du dir doch immer noch eine andere Gabel kaufen.

Dann weist du aber, was dir an der gabel nicht gepasst hat und du kannst gezielt nach was besseren suchen.


----------



## antique (29. Oktober 2011)

Danke @Timmy, auf die Idee bin ich dooferweise noch nicht gekommen - wenn der erste Argonrahmen da ist wird probeweise die Gabel montiert. Mit ausreichend Spacern muss ich nix kürzen - dann Probefahrt und wenn ich zufrieden bin bleibts so.
Wenn nicht - wird die vorher bestellte Carbongabel verbaut - so langsam aber sicher entwickelt sich das Projekt Argon 29er zu nem ziemlichen Kostengrab 
Kumpel weiss noch nicht genau ob er die Reba wirklich braucht, meldet sich die Tage und dann werden wir uns schon einig wegen Probefahrt usw. 

Bis jetzt hab ich eigentlich keine großen Unterschiede bei Federgabeln festgestellt: entweder sie federn ein wenig oder sind blockiert, gibts da wirklich Feinheiten zu beachten? Bis jetzt bin ich die meisten Federgabeln fast nur blockiert gefahren - sonst waren sie beim Antritt am Berg einfach zu weich und nervten mit tiefem Eintauchen beim Bremsen. 

Glaub es ist wirklich an der Zeit mal in einen Radlladen zu gehen der wirklich Ahnung von seiner verkauften Ware hat und Probefahrtmöglichkeiten anbietet.


----------



## Klinger (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe die eine 29" tapered-Reba ohne Steckachse seit ca 1800km am Argon und muß sagen: funzt einfach. Sie könnte vom Lenker aus blockiert werden (abgebaut, brauch ich nicht).
Ich finde die Reba gegenüber anderen, wesentlch teuereren Teilen in Ordnung und kann sie, auch nach längerem Betrieb im 26"er als vernünftigen Preis-Leistungs-Kompromiss bezeichnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdrei.de (29. Oktober 2011)

@ antique



> Und wie wird eine Gabel im laufenden Betrieb gepflegt?



Hast Du schon fast richtig beschrieben.
- Staub von den Holmen wischen,
- Dichtungen erstmal trocken mit dem Lappen abwischen
- einen tropfen Brunox vorne, hinter dem Gabelbrakebooster, um die dichtungen laufen lassen. 
- Die Gabel 3-4 mal einfedern (der Staub in der Kante der Dichtung wird dadurch hochgespült,
- Mit Lappen den hochgespülten Dreck abwischen
- Dichtung von Brunox befreien
- Fertig

einmal die Woche das Rad auf den Kopf stellen (eine Stunde lang), damit die Schaumstoffringe unter den Gummidichtungen wieder mit Gabelöl getränkt werden. Das sorgt dafür das die Holme beim fahren immer mit etwas Schmierstoff benetzt werden.

Haltet Ihr das ein werdet Ihr sau lange Spaß mit eueren Gabel haben. Wer viel bei Matsch und Staub fährt  sollte alle 2 Jahre einen kleinen Service machen lassen (kostet inkl. Dichtungen, Gebelöl und Arbeitslohn ca. 60 Euro). Ansonsten checken wir auf Sicht (abheben der Dichtung mit dem Fingernagel) den Schmutzzustand.


----------

